
Predator drones use less encryption than your TV, DVDs - johns
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/12/predator-drones-use-less-encryption-than-your-tv.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
bdfh42
Come on now - lets focus on what is important here - US national security or
the profits of Disney Co?

